# Tipping but don't tip suggestion



## ThisGuyGotBalls (Sep 15, 2018)

We all know that most rider always say that they will tip but never do so to get good rating. I have an idea on how to people like that. If you ever heard one person say they'll tip you, I recommended giving them 1 star rating and put attitude and other. No one wants to know if you tip or not.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One thing I started to do when I get the dreaded "I'll tip you in the app" is this. When the rider is still the car I close out the ride and say I closed out the ride, you can add the tip now.

Moderate, not great, success but more than before.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Most people that tell me they'll tip actually have tipped. Ive also gotten tips 2 days later. Most of my pax are late night drunks so they tend to forget until they sober up.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I got an Airport pickup yesterday. Older couple in this late 60's, 6 bags total.
I loaded and unloaded all the bags, They helped themselves to water and candy.
Said they were going to tip. All they did was leave a "Thank you for your help" comment.

I wonder what would happen if I put a sign that said "Water and Candy for tippers only"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I also let them know that they will receive an email receipt and it will give them the opportunity to rate me as well as tip me.

Many times I can hear an email notification on their phone when I close the ride so I usually say, "and there it is".


----------

